# What catering or Food do you suggest?



## cateringitaly (Nov 5, 2009)

I use to travel a lot but every time i found new foods in new countries. I m bit worried about my health. What do you suggest what possible diet and food can keep me fit and healthy so i can actively perform my work.

Catering Lombardia

This would be best in the general public forum.


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I would suggest a deep fried-turkey. This is very delicious food. You can add this recipe in your catering services too.


----------

